# Easy Performance Upgrades To do



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Intake, exhaust, tune. You should be able to do some combination of these items within your budget.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

It's an economy car! Tint,Weathertech,fuzzy dice for rearview mirror,carbon fiber mirror covers. No need to be sad.BTW,welcome to the forum.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

First step is to look at the threads about sparkplugs and fuel. This car is sensitive to the sparkplugs. Also, in hotter weather, it likes at least a mid-grade if not premium fuel to avoid having the retard the spark due to knocking.

After that, the next step is a tune. Then you can start thinking about mods (and changing the tune to take advantage of them.)


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Tune and Catless downpipe would be the two best beneficial things for a little more get up and go. After you run the right spark plugs that are gapped right and better gas.


----------



## Donnolonno (Mar 8, 2018)

Okay. I bought the Denso Iridium plugs and I believe the gap is . 08 mm. I changed them and in the process noticed a rednecked (no offence to anyone that considered themselves ********) coil on the final cylinder. Maybe that is why it is so sluggish. I have ordered the replacement coil pack. I guess I should have done a bit of research before getting those plugs they were the ones that came up as listed for that vehicle. I will purchase a race pipe that has no cat on it and a cold air intake. If I can find an exhaust kit for fairly cheap I will do that at the same time. When it comes to tuning I don't know much. Are you thinking just with a chip like superchep? or?


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Donnolonno said:


> Okay. I bought the Denso Iridium plugs and I believe the gap is . 08 mm. I changed them and in the process noticed a rednecked (no offence to anyone that considered themselves ********) coil on the final cylinder. Maybe that is why it is so sluggish. I have ordered the replacement coil pack. I guess I should have done a bit of research before getting those plugs they were the ones that came up as listed for that vehicle. I will purchase a race pipe that has no cat on it and a cold air intake. If I can find an exhaust kit for fairly cheap I will do that at the same time. When it comes to tuning I don't know much. Are you thinking just with a chip like superchep? or?


Can you explain what a "rednecked" coil is please?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Take your time and plan the best route before you blow your money. Like ChevyGuy says, start with experimenting with the plugs and fuel grades first. I would then consider the tune options. Either BNR or WOT-Tuning can help you out.

*The BNR/EFI Live tune review you've been waiting for.*


*TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015 Update)*


I would then consider handling upgrades including tires, rear sway bar and struts/shocks. With those items alone you will "feel" much more in the seat of your pants. Then maybe look into larger injectors to help increase you fuel flow. At this point your about $2200 into it.

If you are going to be on a track, then I would look into the cat-less down and mid-pipes by ZZP. You might want to add a few gauges to help you track engine performance now. A number of folks think a CAI adds a few HP, but I have personally not seen any numbers to back it up yet. A cat back (or cat-less) exhaust with the diameter the same as the turbo outlet may help, not sure as again nothing to back up claims so far.

From this point on costs increase dramatically for the most part. Better turbo, better pistons etc. 

But, if you think that anything of this will turn this little 1.4 into a race engine, you should look at a different vehicle (although I did see an Aussie version that might blow your doors off.)

Blown Cruze


----------



## Donnolonno (Mar 8, 2018)

A rednecked could is a plug wire connected to the coil pack with what looks to be either rubber cement or some kind of liquid electrical tape that someone used. I should take a picture of it so you can see. I have replaced it now and kinda wanna keep it as one of the most half assed repairs I have ever seen. Hang it on my garage wall. I bought the car from a dealership also. That's what really blows my mind. I can only imagine how it passed an inspection to recertify it to sell it again. Lazy dealers. You know what. It's midnight but I want someone to see this so I am going to take a picture. Lol


----------



## Donnolonno (Mar 8, 2018)

karmatourer said:


> Donnolonno said:
> 
> 
> > Okay. I bought the Denso Iridium plugs and I believe the gap is . 08 mm. I changed them and in the process noticed a rednecked (no offence to anyone that considered themselves ********) coil on the final cylinder. Maybe that is why it is so sluggish. I have ordered the replacement coil pack. I guess I should have done a bit of research before getting those plugs they were the ones that came up as listed for that vehicle. I will purchase a race pipe that has no cat on it and a cold air intake. If I can find an exhaust kit for fairly cheap I will do that at the same time. When it comes to tuning I don't know much. Are you thinking just with a chip like superchep? or?
> ...


So it almost looks like some sort of liquid electrical tape someone has used to try to repair a break in the coil there. Or maybe it is shoegoo. Lolol


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Donnolonno said:


> So it almost looks like some sort of liquid electrical tape someone has used to try to repair a break in the coil there. Or maybe it is shoegoo. Lolol


Hilarious! And sad!


----------



## Donnolonno (Mar 8, 2018)

Blasirl said:


> Take your time and plan the best route before you blow your money. Like ChevyGuy says, start with experimenting with the plugs and fuel grades first. I would then consider the tune options. Either BNR or WOT-Tuning can help you out.
> 
> [h=1]The BNR/EFI Live tune review you've been waiting for.[/h]
> [h=1]TRIFECTA: +44 WHP and +51 ft-lbs on Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T MY2011-2015 (Jan2015 Update)[/h]
> ...


Thank you very much. I really appreciate all the information. You answered my question perfectly. Thanks for the links also. ?


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

I would definitely take advantage of any tune by purchasing a CAI as well (my personal choice was an Injen). On a purely stock '12 Cruze Eco 6MT, I was able to gain mpg, lost the "take-off" hesitation in summer with A/C on (in conjunction with spark plug corrections), and was actually able to hear that lovely turbo whoosh that everyone turned heads for ... thinking they'd see a subaru WRX STi or a tricked out honda civic ... LOL


----------



## Tmiller39 (Oct 18, 2016)

First and only thing you need to do is get the trifecta tune or bnr tune.it will wake up the engine by adding more boost.all the other stuff don’t waste your money on.trust me I have a cat back exhaust cai and trifecta tune.and the tune totally changes the driving of this car.good luck


----------



## Thenamesjayd (Aug 29, 2021)

So I’m kinda new to the car sene, I drive a 2013 Chevy Cruze ls. I wanna open her up and get her driving performance Better , any beginner advice ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thenamesjayd said:


> So I’m kinda new to the car sene, I drive a 2013 Chevy Cruze ls. I wanna open her up and get her driving performance Better , any beginner advice ?


Welcome Aboard!

1. Make sure your brakes are good to go
2. Check your plugs and gap
3. Change to High octane fuel
4. Upgrade your fluids
5. add a rear swaybar
6. Get a tune


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzet3ch (Dec 16, 2021)

Donnolonno said:


> I have a 2013 1lt Cruze. I am seriously sadden by its stock performance and really want to do as much as I can for 1k or so to at least make this car into something a bit more fun to drive and give it a bitmore horsepower. Any ideas friends?


I would recommend looking at the zzperformance kit they have everything needed to make your Cruze street performance I know that with it you can get your car running 400whp no problem


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

FYI: He is a little optimistic


----------



## thrallsdt (Nov 30, 2021)

I already have one ZZP sticker on my car, if I add an Elite Cruzes sticker as well will this add more boost or will the stickers counteract each other and potentially cancel the added boost of the first sticker? I may be new here, but i do know the power of stickers.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

thrallsdt said:


> I already have one ZZP sticker on my car, if I add an Elite Cruzes sticker as well will this add more boost or will the stickers counteract each other and potentially cancel the added boost of the first sticker? I may be new here, but i do know the power of stickers.


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Get an intake, down pipe and tune and you’ll be good for a while !!


----------



## Yayo (7 mo ago)

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze and was wondering for the spark plug gaps what gap would you recommend? And once done would I have to retune ?


----------

